# Sage barista touch 8-10 seconds



## Iain92 (12 mo ago)

Hi,

Hoping someone can offer some advice! I've recently bought the sage touch coffee machine and took me a while to get the setting in the right ball park. For a double i use 17.6 grams in the portafilter and mange to extract 38 grams of esspresso with a brew time of 30 seconds which I'm quite happy with.

The only thing I can't get right is the 8-10 seconds for the start of the extraction. Mine starts to come out about 6 seconds in and I don't know if it's something I should try to sort out and how?

I'm new to all this so any help would be much appreciated. The coffee it produces seems pretty good but if making it fall between 8-10 would make it even better then it would be something I'm keen to do!


----------



## Dodds25 (Dec 19, 2019)

To do that you would grind a bit finer and/or increase the dose a bit. I don't think it really matters whether you're in the 8-10 second window but it doesn't hurt to experiment. On the Barista Express you can also control pre-infusion time by holding down the shot button, but the guideline will be based on the default settings so in a way that would be cheating.


----------



## Iain92 (12 mo ago)

Thank you for the advice! I will try going a touch finer and maybe add a second or 2 to the brew time as from what I've read I'm happy with the 38 gram espresso it's giving me so far.

Thanks for the help, much appreciated !


----------



## soymilk (Aug 22, 2021)

I have very similar setting as you. I use 16.5 - 19 grams of beans.
Grind setting is 12 on mine.
I drink dark roast and the brew comes out around 8 or 9 seconds consistently.


----------

